# Why do you make music?



## DanielOutro (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey everyone!

I've been producing music for nearly 7 years and can sometimes feel like i'm chasing an unknown goal. There are moments where I feel as if music is just something I do for fun, and others where I'm totally driven to put out releases, and strongly believe this is something I need to do as profession (putting out records, playing live etc.)

I can also feel as if my sound is never where I want it to be, or my production quality isn't just there yet. I set goals for myself, but once I hit them, I immediately set another one and can feel as if i'll never get to where I want to be. 

I'm curious as to what you guys consider progress, in terms of music production? What's the progress you're trying to make?

And an even bigger question - Why do you keep making music in the first place?

Best,

Daniel


----------



## KEnK (Apr 30, 2017)

DanielOutro said:


> And an even bigger question - Why do you keep making music in the first place?


Mostly I do it because it keeps me from being a serial killer.
As to...


DanielOutro said:


> I can also feel as if my sound is never where I want it to be, or my production quality isn't just there yet. I set goals for myself, but once I hit them, I immediately set another one and can feel as if i'll never get to where I want to be.


That unrest is one of the most important ingredients to your growth as an artist.
Hopefully you'll never be satisfied.
May the quest never end

k


----------



## NYC Composer (May 2, 2017)

If you don't hate everything you do, you're not working hard enough.


----------



## sazema (May 2, 2017)

Someone likes go to fishing, someone likes motor bikes, I'm enjoying in sound, equipment and music. It's my short escape from reality.


----------



## Smikes77 (May 2, 2017)

Because I can`t sing or dance.


----------



## catsass (May 2, 2017)

Because I have to. The music that plays perpetually in my head will drive me deeper into insanity unless I am able to set it free. My grandfather used to say, "If it doesn't pay rent, it has to get out." He was referring to flatulence, but I think the analogy still works. Sorta.


----------



## James Marshall (May 2, 2017)

DanielOutro said:


> ...and can feel as if i'll never get to where I want to be.


I would get used to this, and it's not necessarily a bad thing. Even the greatest and most accomplished musicians / composers at the top of their game are always striving to improve or try something different.


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 2, 2017)

My reasons have changed somewhat over the years.

First off, I always create music because I love music, and feel like music saved my life and sanity when I was younger (and probably still does). I've always wanted to be a part of that tradition and, just maybe, do the same for someone else.

Beyond that, when I was younger and was concentrating on being a rock guitarist, there was the secondary and very much cliched notion that being a good guitarist might help me meet girls (chuckle). Well, that didn't work out so well ... the other guys in the band met lots of girls, whereas I met lots of college guitar students saying "wow man, how'd you play that riff?" 

Thereafter my musical efforts went quiet for a number of years, especially when I started experiencing downturns in my health. But lately, especially over the last six or seven years or so, as I've felt old age creeping up on me and no longer have any hope of there being any offspring to carry on my legacy, I've begun to feel that music is my best chance to leave a mark on the world that, at least for a few people here and there, might outlive me and give me a tiny flicker of the immortality that so many gain through their descendants ... some evidence that I was here once, to linger after I am gone. That's given me a new motivation to at least do the best that I possibly can with my original music, regardless of how good or bad that might be judged to be.


----------



## Dear Villain (May 2, 2017)

Because it's all I've ever known, and all I've ever done. It literally is my identity, and while there are times I resent being "trapped" in a life that is financially difficult and socially isolating, it is also intellectually stimulating, emotionally fulfilling, and spiritually enriching. Like all things in life, there is a delicate balance. At the times I had financial success, I was emotionally bankrupt...at the times I had great friendships, I was single...at the times I was musically on top of my game, no money came in. Basically, you'll never have all aspects of life in equal balance and/or at equal levels of success. Focus on those things that bring you the greatest joy in life while also trying to improve those areas of your life that are not where you want them. However, for me, when all else fails, the music remains and provides the comfort of knowing that I'm carving out my own personal legacy, one piece of music at a time...even if nobody else cares about it.

Dave


----------



## Flaneurette (May 3, 2017)

I think most musicians feel this way... it's never _really_ finished, only abandoned. I think that comes from a quote...


----------



## Ryan (May 20, 2017)

It makes me relax and calm and I forgot about time...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 13, 2017)

Beats getting a j o b.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 13, 2017)

Well....I'll say it's more of a hobby kind of thing but i then decided to give it a try to venture into smaller scale commercial jobs to earn extra penny besides focusing on my main job as Eletronic & Computer System Engineer in an IT Company. If I can gain enough reputation and enough living from music, i don't mind switching full time. Music composition is so fun (like assembling LEGO blocks !) than routine boring engineering job. Every single music piece is a fresh new things.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 17, 2017)

My childhood was different to other kids growing up, it left me with some social/communicational problems, not to mention I also had learning difficulties. So school was challenging, I had very little confidence, then I discovered the guitar and from that, I learned that music is a secret language, you can tell people to **** off, speak about your problems or share an opinion on something without ever having to use words. Guitar got me into recording, recording got me into, songwriting, mixing, gigging etc.. etc... It's my favorite language! I'd love to make music all the time.


----------



## StephenForsyth (Jun 18, 2017)

Why not?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 18, 2017)

Why do I make music .... ?

Originally it had a lot to do with free beer and loose women.

Then I met the love of my life to whom I have been married for 27 years.

Now it's more to do with relieving stress, showing off a bit, and annoying the neighbours.


----------



## JC_ (Jun 19, 2017)

DanielOutro said:


> I'm curious as to what you guys consider progress, in terms of music production? What's the progress you're trying to make?..



Usually when I submit something I can look back at it somewhat objectively and know what I might be able to do better for next time (I find it harder to be as objective during the music making process). Taking those notes and adding them to my mental arsenal is what I consider progress on the music production side of things. My goal is to make things that I can honestly say "that's actually good" or at the very least "I did what I was trying to do".

I make music because I love it - those feelings you get when you are working on something and you hit a section that reaches into your soul. It's a beautiful thing!


----------

